# What to include on a lease contract.



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

After alot of thought I decided to lease Riley out for a few rides a week. My leg just isnt healing fast enough gor me to give him as much time as he needs. I.found a woman who well 00 a month for two rides a week. Shes been stood horses and riding her whole life. We get along good and on wed she is going with meet riley. I know I want a contract drawn up but I've never had to do something like this so I'm at a loss as to what I should all include. Anyone have an example of a lease they have used or anything I should make sure to not leave out?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a really good lease contract, but can't find the e-version of it. Basically your lease should include exactly what type of riding is permitted, something like "jumps not to exceed 2'6", no trailering off property", whatever you agree to. You would need a clause stating that both of you acknowledge the horse is currently sound for work and put in writing who is to pay for vet bills should that change. Most leasers pay 1/2 of shoeing costs, owners pick up full price of routine shots and care. Terms of contract, ie how many rides a week. Also be clear on whether she can use her own tack of if she needs to ride in your saddle. If she does use her own saddle, make sure it fits before hand. Lastly, make sure you have an out clause. Usually you give 30 days notice of termination. Can't think of anything else right now. Don't worry about coming off like a control freak in the beginning. It's your horse. You can always ease up if she turns out to be a great fit for your horse.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I havent made a lease contract - but seen one. 

It stated payment, vets bills, what he spooks at. ^ And all that it stated above. 

You also might want to put what she is able to do: i.e, so she can't go changing his food and schedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Equine.com offers sample contracts on their site.


----------

